# Spotting scope design



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw a similar question on another forum and wanted to put it on here for additional experienced opinions.
I am getting ready to purchase the Swarovski 30-70X95 spottingscope. I am having a difficult time deciding on the angle or straight design. Due to cost, index to make the best decision the first time.
Does anyone have an experienced opinion? What is good or bad of either design?
Pros and cons of each?
I am aware this is a heavy unit but I do not intend to back pack it for miles.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Straight is usually easier to line up what you are trying to look at.
Angled is easier on the neck for long periods.
That said my spotter is a straight one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I prefer straight. 

I'm rarely spending long periods of time staring uphill... and during those periods I have a tripod that goes taller than me so its comfortable to stand and look up. Straight IMO, works better in cabs for window mounts... but make sure if you go angled, it is a design that allows the barrel to rotate.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PS: From the sheep thread posted here earlier










-DallanC


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine is straight as well and love it for ease of finding what I want to look at. My brothers is angled and it is more difficult for me to use.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I am looking at the ATX or the STX. The ATX does swivel. Would a swivele eye piece change your perspective on straight vs angle?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im a tall guy, and use an angled spotter. the biggest pro ive experienced (as i dont particularly stare for long periods of time) is that i can use a shorter bipod. this helps on particularly windy days (like this past weekend where i was at a shoot in 25-35mph winds) it was easier to be stable by the spotter being shorter than everyone elses. also when spotting while sitting on a hill side, i can keep the spotter shorter and look down into it, making it easier to use. obviously if you're buying a swaro spotter, you're likely going to buy a quality tripod, so being wobbly and tall may not be your worry, but that is my two cents.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Straight for me too, for the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an angled spotting scope used for my daughters archery competitions. Great for that purpose because you have to have the scope set up so the shortest shooter can use it.

The scope sucks for hunting purposes inho! I have a heck of a time using it in the truck with a window mount. I also struggle finding game I can see with my binoculars or naked eye.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used both and find benefits to both styles. 

I actually prefer the angled but then I am 6'5" and by the time that I even get a quality tripod set up to where I can comfortably look through it standing they all are wobbly. 

If I was you I would head to either Cabela's or Sportsman's and check out both of them side by side and see which one you actually prefer. Just pick a spot across the store with your naked eye and see how fast you can line up either on on that spot. If you want to look at one of the animal heads just try to pick up the nose or one of the eyes.


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

This is all good info to ponder, thanks guys. The Swarovski's I am looking at have an aiming tube attached to the side to aid in target acquisition. Do you think this would help with the angle scope or an unnecessary feature.
I think I need to head for Sportsmans next week.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems like if your doing any kind of digiscoping, it would be easy to see the camera viewfinder with the angled scope.
I've never tried it with a straight but all I've ever used is a straight until now. I just recently bought an angled. I'm sure it will take some time to get used to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Seems like if your doing any kind of digiscoping, it would be easy to see the camera viewfinder with the angled scope.


Works fine. Why wouldn't you be able to see a screen when you can see through the eyepiece on a straight ? If anything angled might be harder to see due to being pointed and getting screen glare.

Honestly thought, either work fine and the new owner will love it.

-DallanC


----------

